# How often do you brush your GSD?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Please answer the question for your dogs coat type:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Daily. This brings out pack drive, cements our bond to eachother.. gives me a way to do a health check in general, allows me to note any changes-- and provides a wonderful way for me to nurture such a cuddly, affectionate dog. I use both an undercoat rake and a a cushioned, ball-tipped pin brush. Most days only 1 type of brush, but rarely, like tonight, I used the undercoat rake first, followed by the ball-tipped pin brush to bring out a nice sheen. This daily ritual reduces stress for both of us, and I get in all the kisses and snuggles that I want to.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

when I had my gsd's at least every other day


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Daily, especially now, my floors are covered with hair


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

This depends. Less in the winter time. During the rainy season or show season, it's everyday. They can't come in wet; and technically I put them on the table and blow the hair out.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Every other day... except I haven't found a brush that is able to really pick up the fine hair.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

When the beer and asprin stop working, I use a brush with the little round balls on the bristles, doesnt do anything really but makes me feel better


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Jesse is 1.4 years old and we haven't brushed him at all, he has short hair and still hasn't grown and undercoat yet, he has just started shedding but not that bad yet.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Once a week, right after I clip his nails.


----------



## RSXTSX (Mar 11, 2008)

Isis just loves getting brushed. She thinks she's getting spoiled. It's like her " massage"


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

When Cody was younger, I only had to brush him twice a week, when he turned 5 last year, I had to start brushing him every day. His neck, shoulder, and back area had so much undercoat coming out I had to brush frequently. for Isa's coat, I only have to brush her a few times a week.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i brush Gia daily - she's got a short stock coat, and isnt shedding that bad right now, but i find black coats tend to look dusty and dingy if they arent groomed regularly.

i brush Tilden really well once a week - he's got a long stock coat, but also run the brush over him a couple times after i brush Gia so that he feels the love too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My foster long coat I brushed about once a week unless he got into burrs or something. When I picked him up he was pretty matted so I expected I would have to brush him a lot to prevent mats but once I removed the mats he already had I found that he did not really need to be brushed that often. That makes me wonder how long he went without brushing to get the mats in the first place!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I _should _brush daily, or at least weekly, but it usually ends up being every 2 weeks or so. Probably should aim to do it at least every few days, my vacuum would thank me.


----------



## reynosa-k9s (Sep 1, 2008)

I brush mine every evening.
Dinner time is also grooming/bonding time. My guys are all inside dogs but since I feed raw I feed them outside. I like to watch and monitor them during meals. I'll start brushing the first one finished and work my way through the gang. 
That is our nightly routine. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

